# Swift Sundance 630L Roof Banging



## 98316 (Mar 25, 2006)

Hope i'm in the right forum.

We have a Swift Sundance 630L 2003 model, with the rounded roof, but we have a big problem, every time it's windy the roof appears to be flexing making a banging noise which is quite loud and would prevent us from being able to sleep should it occur whilst we are away.

We have to return it to the seller this week as it was leaking all along wall of drivers side, upon examination they told us that the window had 'popped out' on one side and they could get their hand down behind it, we didn't notice this. Also that the bar at the top was letting in water (no idea what that meant). They fixed it and now it's dry. However they tried to say that the banging roof was a result of the bar? coming loose and not holding the panels in properly and that this was now fixed. 

As you can tell it's not fixed. I wanted to know if anyone else had had this problem with the same model van or any other van and if so what the cause/soloution might be.

Thanks


----------



## BERTHA (May 21, 2005)

I am not sure what the MH was but there was a post in here about 3 weeks ago about someone experiencing problems with the Luton part flexing.

Can anyone remember this

Hugh


----------



## Rapide561 (Oct 1, 2005)

*Roof lift*

Hi

I think there was a post a few weeks ago - from memory Autocruise or Autotrail or Autosleeper with a Luton that had lifted.

Can't remember much more.

Rapide561


----------



## motorhomenicky (Feb 1, 2006)

Hi Travelbug

The problem you are refereing to is a known occurence with the Swift sundance, the roof is not bonded it is only fixed along the edges, This allows it to expand and contract in the heat unfortunately aluminium expands a great deal allowing the roof to vibrate in the wind.

Swift did have a fix for this they fix an extra thick piece of aluminium to the roof to stop the flex and noise, I have roof rails fitted to my 630 this does stop the excessive movement.

I would have it checked out by an independent repairer as the dealer may be slightly biased in his explanation, or contact swift direct.

Hope this helps 

Nick


----------



## 98316 (Mar 25, 2006)

we have roof bars, well we have a ladder at the back and 2 bars going to the front of the van but owing to my fear of heights and mums old age (she's not that old) we have never climbed up there. Will try and email Swift direct and see if they can provide an answer. thanks for all the advice.


----------



## pauwilson (May 24, 2005)

My one suffers it as well, noticed it more so this weekend, not when parked but when travelling - anytime an HGV passed the opposite way on a single carriageway you heard it flexing and banging. It also looks as though the roof panel is kinked in the middle where is rises up over the luton, but I guess this is just expansion.

Paul


----------



## 98316 (Mar 25, 2006)

*why is life so complicated!*

Okay I rang Swift who claim that this is 'not a known problem' with their vans and asked what our dealer had said. Told them it's not something they are familiar with so Swift now say the dealer has to submit a report to Swift outlining the problem so they can see if it's occured before! So...now i have to get the dealer to do this. The only thing that is worrying me now is that no one knows why part of the window 'popped' out last week allowing the rain to flood in, am concerned that it has something to do with the roof flexing and if we don't resolve it asap then it could happen again.

I have attached a photo of the motorhome as am wondering if someone can tell me if they are the roof bars on top that were refered to earlier? As you can see it's a bit big but very spacious and we love it, with exception to all these niggly problems we've had with it. Also think the name 'road warrior' is very apt when my mother is driving!...


----------



## 88945 (May 10, 2005)

Please read what I am going to try and e/mail onto motorhome facts tonight when my son finishes work as I have not got a clue as to what I am doing with this thing talk later Disgusted


----------



## 98316 (Mar 25, 2006)

*reply from Swift*

Thought this might be of interest to someone who has similiar model or problems with roof.

2003 Swift Sundance 630L

Thank you for your letter received today.

Your vehicle is to specification; the roof is loose-laid, i.e. it is not bonded and the undulation is a characteristic of the design. It is not detrimental in any way to the structural integrity of our motorhome.

However, for your peace of mind I recommend that you contact your local Swift Group Dealer to allow an inspection to ascertain if the movement is within the manufacturing tolerances.

Yours sincerely

Gary Rawlings
Customer Care Advisor

Had to look up the meaning of undulation. Anyway emailed them back trying to establish if that meant the banging noise was normal and got the following response.
2003 Swift Sundance 630L

Thank you for your email received today.

The roof is made using a semi-bonded construction method. The aluminium sheet is secured to the perimeter and to seals to the apertures e.g. roof lights and aerials

Aluminium naturally expands and contracts and this can result in undulations appearing on the roof. This is not detrimental to the structure of the motorhome and is designed to allow this to happen.

Without the benefit of an inspection by a Swift Group Dealer I am unable to advise if the noises that you are experiencing are normal.

I would recommend asking your local dealer to inspect the roof and also the window to ascertain if there is a problem.

I hope the above information will be of assistance.

Yours sincerely

Carol James

Also this footnote 'Please Note: Our offices will be closed from Thursday 25th May until Monday 5th June 2006 for our Annual Holiday' so if anyone needs to contact Swift between now and 5th June then sorry you are out of luck. Am assuming this is just customer services.


----------



## motorhomenicky (Feb 1, 2006)

Hi

Nice wagon

You have a roof rack and ladder the roof bars I refered to lay flat to the roof, which does help with the banging noise.

You should ask Swift why they have fitted some vehicles with large thick aluminium plates to the roof, ( it is to combat the banging noise ) I know it to be true I have seen it with my own eyes!!.

Did disgusted post any thing??

regards

Nick


----------



## 88826 (May 9, 2005)

Well, not being an owner of a Swift Sundance, but reading of the 'problem' and concerns of the owner I would absolutely be doubly concerned at the response he has had so far. I'm not sure that the build quality of many motorhomes are equal to the financial outlay for the purchaser. I personally believe that a lot is to be desired of the quality control of many motorhome manufacturers, particularly in the UK. Shoddy workmanship and an acceptance of it, both by the dealers and any buyer gullible enough to accept it as the norm. 

Bonza


----------



## 98316 (Mar 25, 2006)

Thanks for the replies, no 'disgusted' didn't post anything as far as I'm aware. The van is in the garage again at the moment as the alternator packed up on it. 

I agree with what Bonza says about substandard workmanship, we've considered buying new but have been put off by the number of people we've met with new motorhomes that have had numerous problems with them, met two couples the other day one of whom's van had had 15 problems with it and another who'd had to return theirs 8 times. As you say they really need to start giving us the quality that we are presumably paying for.

I'd love to know if there is a manufactuer that is better than others, one who we could buy a new motorhome from and hopefully have no problems with.


----------



## cabby (May 14, 2005)

Hi Travel bug. sorry to hear of your situation.Swift are a law unto themselves. you will find that they will only deal with swift dealers for parts or warranty work.have you got a list of those dealers, call one or two of them and ask about your problem, see what response you get.
you do not say how long ago you bought the motorhome, or how much damage was done by the water leak.If there is a modification get it done by the main dealer.As to factory closing down for the holidays that is quite common.Please keep us up to date on what transpires.


----------



## sergeant (Jun 7, 2006)

To all concerned, What you are experiencing is perfectly normal & desirable. The coefficient of expansion of Aluminium is extremely high. Over the width of your van it will expand nearly 2mm between winter & summer. It is better to expand in the summer than shrink in the winter & pull out the side moulding fixings. It is not a fault at all but a fact of life & basic science. I do NOT work for Swift but i am in the industry.


----------



## 98316 (Mar 25, 2006)

To sergeant: not sure if it's 'desirable' as it makes quite a racket when it is windy and if you are trying to sleep through it is impossible, means if the wind gets up during night we either have to move the van, which is not easy if awning is attached plus wakes up all the other campers, or just put up with it. However as you have explained the need for it to expand and contract which makes sense it looks like it's something we are going to have to live with it! It's great that there is someone from the industry in here that can explain all these oddities with our vans, keep up the good work.

To cabby: we've had the van about 4 months, it's been returned 5 times so far with one thing and another, it's an 03 plate so is 3 years this month we believe. The water doesn't appear to have done any long lasting damage thankfully, mainly to the fact that we picked up on it straight away and spent the next few days moping up and leaving kitchen roll and tea towels all over the place to absorb the water that was litrally pouring in. No mould as yet but we are keeping a VERY close eye on it.


----------



## sergeant (Jun 7, 2006)

Hi Travelbug, sorry i should have suggested this to you the other day but what you can do is to fit a swift vent on the slope. It is a 3" round fixed vent which will stop the panel banging but will not upset anything else. They are roughly £20 & 1/2 hour to fit, Steve


----------



## 98316 (Mar 25, 2006)

Now that sounds like an excellent idea! The van is still with the garage so will ring them in the morning and see if they have one in stock or can get one and fit it for us. Thanks and here's hoping this will stop the noise!


----------



## scotsman (Oct 27, 2006)

*sundance flapping roof noise*

I owned a 2003 sundance 630L up until 5 weeks ago and had the very same FAULT...yes fault the van was taken in and had a modification done to it, a strip was placed along the width of the roof just at the base of the luton area to stop the movement. The movement also caused the top edge to split and allow water into the van. I was informed by Swift and Brownhills that all vans were getting the strip fitted which i noticed on all the newer suntour vans sold. If any other information is needed i can be contacted on 0791 772 6185


----------

